# Good file?



## woodchuck357 (Jan 26, 2013)

I grew up using nickelsen files, but they now seem to be much softer. I have bought several and they cut the depth guides on the chain ok, but won't touch my Kelly ax. Does any one know where I can get good hard files?

The last good file I bought was a no name that cost about 1.50 at Wal-Mart. The one I paid three something for at wally world last night is about the same as the nickelsen. NFG!

I may have to go to using the wet grinder on the Kelly like I have been on the Knot Klipper. No file has ever been hard enough to sharpen that ax!


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Jan 26, 2013)

Try looking into Pferd or Grobet. Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Jordan3605 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have had very good luck with Timber Savage Files.
Stihl makes good files also


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 26, 2013)

*I have used most saw branded files*

and the ones I've tried are just to soft. I will check the others out.


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 26, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> I grew up using nickelsen files, but they now seem to be much softer. I have bought several and they cut the depth guides on the chain ok, but won't touch my Kelly ax. Does any one know where I can get good hard files?
> 
> The last good file I bought was a no name that cost about 1.50 at Wal-Mart. The one I paid three something for at wally world last night is about the same as the nickelsen. NFG!
> 
> I may have to go to using the wet grinder on the Kelly like I have been on the Knot Klipper. No file has ever been hard enough to sharpen that ax!



Here is a thread. The people that use these really like them. They are a site sponsor at the top of the page (Save Edge). If I buy any I will try these first.

Here is the thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chain-sharpening/152695.htm

Here is the website: Save Edge | Home of the sharpest files in the business.


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Jan 26, 2013)

Forgot to mention and if one can find them, *F. ####* makes files also.


----------



## dancan (Jan 27, 2013)

The old Nicholson files were made in USA and Canada , the new ones that I have seen are made in Mexico .
I bought a couple of three sided Mexican files last summer and have no issues with them , they cut very well and leave a smooth surface . Machete is also stamped on the tang .
As others have said , Save Edge , Grobet , Pferd are good .


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 27, 2013)

*A file that works well on saw chain*

is no recommendation for sharpening axes. The edge of a good ax is much harder than any part of a saw chain. I have no problem with sharpening chains.


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: A file that works well on saw chain*



woodchuck357 said:


> is no recommendation for sharpening axes. The edge of a good ax is much harder than any part of a saw chain. I have no problem with sharpening chains.


On another popular online forum, there's an axe sub-forum and the file manufacturers already mentioned (Grobet, Pferd, Friedrich D.) are what was advised/recommended. Again, hope you find what you're looking for and file away!


----------



## super3 (Feb 18, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> is no recommendation for sharpening axes. The edge of a good ax is much harder than any part of a saw chain. I have no problem with sharpening chains.





Save Edge makes a whole line of files. Not just for chainsaws.


----------



## ky044 (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you tried a double cut file..also if you have dull worn files take some white vinegar and pour it in a pan lay your files in it for a few days it will make them cut like new..


----------



## mad murdock (Dec 30, 2013)

If you have some old files that were good, just ed from use, SavEdge will resharpen files. Their resharpen service is a little over a buck per file. Plus they have a great selection of new files at reasonable prices.


----------



## one.man.band (Dec 31, 2013)

woodchuck357:
have you ever looked into diamond grit files? a few manufacturers out there make them for saw chain use. some flat diamond grit "stones" are made for knifes and axe style sharpening.

have not tried any of those above yet, but may do so. hoping they dont wear out as fast as steel files.

have not swung an axe for splitting in a while. not an expert, but have found that when the edge is duller, axe does not stick as often.

regards,
-joe


----------



## AVB (Jan 1, 2014)

With some hard metal used today it takes a Tungsten Carbide File to even cut them down. They do make them flat file versions; just Google for types and sources. 

Most of my need here has been generally cutting down harden welds which I have been the same rotary carbide file for 15 yrs.

The round files I have used from Oregon cut great when new but just don't hold their edge long when sharping chains so I keep a good supply on hand during the busy wood cutting season.


----------

